# Small portions



## OGIGA (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm thinking about selling excess larvae and pupae because I can never use them all. More specifically, I'm thinking about selling small portions close to 1oz (flour inclusive) so that people who only have a couple mantises don't have to buy a pack of hundreds or thousands of house flies. Do you think people (in USA) will buy something like this for $3 shipped? The flies are going to come from sellers whom I have purchased from (Grubco and Spiderpharm).


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2007)

Doubt it. I always buy 1000 at a time and end up using them all. But you can sure try to sell them.


----------



## Nick Barta (Mar 27, 2007)

Ogiga,

Our new website has just opened which addresses the issue of smaller quantities on 7 different feeder insects, insect cups, and LOTS of other mantis folks supplies. The problem with shipping 1 ounce of flies is that the shipping costs more than the product! By combining feeders and supplies, it is cost-effective. Check us out @ www.mantisplace.com


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 27, 2007)

> Ogiga,Our new website has just opened which addresses the issue of smaller quantities on 7 different feeder insects, insect cups, and LOTS of other mantis folks supplies. The problem with shipping 1 ounce of flies is that the shipping costs more than the product! By combining feeders and supplies, it is cost-effective. Check us out @ www.mantisplace.com


Actually, shipping is just going to cost $0.66. Now, the stuff that I buy, shipping always cost more!


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 27, 2007)

> Doubt it. I always buy 1000 at a time and end up using them all. But you can sure try to sell them.


I'm sure you have a lot more than a couple mantises. :wink:


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2007)

> > Doubt it. I always buy 1000 at a time and end up using them all. But you can sure try to sell them.
> 
> 
> I'm sure you have a lot more than a couple mantises. :wink:


Yeah I have a few.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 27, 2007)

> Ogiga,Our new website has just opened which addresses the issue of smaller quantities on 7 different feeder insects, insect cups, and LOTS of other mantis folks supplies. The problem with shipping 1 ounce of flies is that the shipping costs more than the product! By combining feeders and supplies, it is cost-effective. Check us out @ www.mantisplace.com


I just spend a little time to look at your site and review your shipping policy. These bluebottles looks like something I would buy every week or so, provided that it is cost-effective. Can you give me/us a quote on how much shipping would cost for 50 bluebottle (50*$0.03 each = $1.50) larvae?


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 31, 2007)

I just received some blue bottle larvae. I seperated them into some ziplock bags and they smelled horrible, like trash. They are in the refrigerator now.

Well, I'll be selling them soon but I'm a bit busy the next few days. I think I'll start it off at $3.27 shipped for 30-40 larvae. What do you guys think? Good for people who keep like 1-3 mantises?


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 2, 2007)

Okay, sale is going. Take a look it at the Other For Sale/Wanted section.


----------

